# Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL vs HED Ardennes C2



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I am trying to decide what wheels to get for my 2011 SL3 Tarmac and I cant make up my mind. If you own the Mavics SL or the HED Ardennes can I get your 2 cents? I need to make a decision in 1 week.

I am also open to other suggestions please feel free to give me your input on other wheels. Heres the pics of the Frame.

If you own the Zip 303 can I also get your input?

F.Y.I. These wheels are going to be used for my daily training.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

You know you are going to get all the haters by even mentioning the Ksyriums. Why not just go for the gusto and ask about the Ksyrium SR?

Personally I've had great luck with the Ksyrium SL2 (now on the rain bike after years of use) and also the Ksyrium SL Premiums. I know everyone will say that they are overpriced junk but last summer I took of the carbon wheels (DV46C and Race XXX lite tubs) and put on the Ksyriums and Fulcrum 0. Still not sure whether I will switch back that fast this spring.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the HED C2 Ardennes (Kermesse version), and I love them. I believe the 23mm rims actually make a difference in cornering and ride quality (possibly due to the increased air volume). Big fan, so I ended up buying a set of Vittoria A23s to use as an everyday wheel. Not that the HEDs are weak, but I'd rather keep them pristine for racing and other special rides. The A23s aren't as "sexy", and I had them built more utilitarian, but they exhibit a lot of the same characteristics for about half the price.

Wider wheels are definitely a trend worth exploring.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

I own both and prefer the Hed. The wider rim is a better format. 

Look around online you can find some handwork Hed rims built with DT Swiss 240's. Even better than the Hed versions.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

+1. I have the HED Bastognes (same as current LT) and really like the effect of the wide rims on ride quality and cornering in technical descents. (A very minor consideration is their improved aero-ness). I really only want wide rims anymore.


----------



## oxidefilm (Dec 10, 2007)

I have about 10,000 miles on a set of SSCs and couldn't be happier. Smooth as smooth can be, stiff (I weigh 210) and indestructible. Be sure to find a set that was made in France...they are the best. For the money, the mavics really are tough to beat.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input gentlemen, I was talking to a good friend today and he mentioned the Durace Shimano WH7850C24TL figured I throw this in the mix. I will let everyone know in the next 2 weeks what wheels I am going to get. My Priority right now is getting all my components (Sram red) taken off my 2009 Cannondale Super Six and get them put on this SL3 Tarmac.

Thanks Again 

If you own the Durace wheels please throw in your 2 cents


Midwest Playa
A member of the Good Time Gang (GTG) Cycling Club in Kansas


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Tubeless is fantastic - it's easy to be skeptical but think it through and there is no drawback to going for tubeless wheels at all - you can always use as regular clinchers. 

I have owned the WH7850C24TL and had a bad experience when I broke a spoke on the road and had to call to be picked up. No way to repair. 

Mix the mavic SL's with the WH7850C24TL and you get Fulcrum Racing 1 or Racing 0 Two way fit. These are killer. Read my blog for review.


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have the regular clincher version of the shimano wheels, the WH7850C24CL. They are hands down amazing. Shimano dura-ace hubs are top of the line, ultra smooth. The wide rim gives it a great ride, and they are known for their durability. Can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Midwest Playa said:


> F.Y.I. These wheels are going to be used for my daily training.


In that case get something you can ride home on with a broken spoke.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I had the K-SL's on my bike for years. I put about 6K on them. I really like them, and never had an issue sans, truing once or twice. The thing I didn't like about them was that they were too harsh for me and I wanted something smoother. 
After hearing great things about the Shimano C24 CL, I sold the SL's and bought a set from Chain Reaction. 
I can say they are smoother riding, but they feel as stiff. I don't think they spin any better, and they don't feel any faster than the SL's, sans the fan effect it seemed like I got with the SL's from the spokes....and the jury's out for me regarding the wider rim. For some reason they feel tipsy to me during hard cornering.

My buddy who is 220 #'s, just picked up a set of these and he loves them. 
Plus you can't beat this price.
http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/fulcrum-2010-racing-1-clincher-wheelset
or 
http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/fulcrum-racing-1-2-way-fit-clincher-wheelset-2009


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

If the guys on mavics were on nearly any other wheel, they'd have the same riding experience, except they'd pay less and have more aero wheels. Mavic isnt providing any durability that isnt readily available with standard hubs, rims, and spokes. They're definitely not providing any aerodynamics either.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> f the guys on mavics were on nearly any other wheel, they'd have the same riding experience, except they'd pay less and have more aero wheels. Mavic isnt providing any durability that isnt readily available with standard hubs, rims, and spokes. They're definitely not providing any aerodynamics either.


Hmm... yeah after 3 1/2 years and over 6,000 miles without issue, I would consider the Mavics to be not durable at all.

Have you ridden the SL's? Have you experienced a slowing down when riding them?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Hmm... yeah after 3 1/2 years and over 6,000 miles without issue, I would consider the Mavics to be not durable at all.


Thats not what I said at all. 

Theres LOTS of durable wheels these days. Theres guys on pretty run of the mill gear putting 15k on a set of wheels before wearing out a rim or something. Patting mavic on the back for doing what everyone else does, doesnt make a lot of sense to me. They didnt come up with some industry changing bar of reliability, they kind of just released something par for the course (all though there is a lot of K failures, and when one fails its quite a bigger deal than when normal wheels go). 


> Have you ridden the SL's? Have you experienced a slowing down when riding them?


Ive ridden a lot of wheels and havent been slowed down significantly by any of them. Im not about to pay 1000 bucks for a mavic wheel that does the same as my ~200 dollar shimano 32 spoke set. 

If you like them.. hey cool, but theres really just no tangible benefit. There is pretty measurable disadvantages though. Its bike jewelery.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone

Let me show you guys picsof my current wheels. They are called Ego and are made by Industry Nine, These were early production wheels made specially for the Hincappie Race Development Team (limited Production). To make a long story short I just got them back 3 weeks ago after sendingg them to Industry Nine for a complete overhaul. They only charge me $200. to replace all the spokes, nipples and I also requested to change the hubs to Red to match my SuperSix. They are also equipped w Ceramic Bearings. I really love these wheels because they spin for ever and they are aero. Only reason I am looking for new wheels is because of the color scheme, I am not sure if I can pull them off with the New frame, 

Mr Ewitz was right about the big hater fans of Mavics. He did warn me for mentioning these wheels,lol I have to agree that Mavics are Pricey, Harsh on the ride, dont think its aero, but a very durable wheel. I have the heavier set Ksyrium, and dont care to use that set for my new frame either.lol 
Mavics are very expensive because thier marketing department have done a very good job in getting their wheels out there in the cycling population, If you look at any of the major events ie TDF etc etc. How many Mavics support vehicles do you see versus any other wheel brand? I remember when I watch the Tour of Missouri live here in Kansas, one thing that stood out on my mind was that yellow vehicle with the big black name MAVIC and carried alot of wheels on top, also the guys on the motorcycle holding the mavic wheels w his leather jacket MAVIC name. Kudos to Mavic for this and I think based on this fact alone they are able to set the price they want on these wheels. Are they any better than a typical wheel? the comments on the threads I will leave it you you gents to decide. 

My SL3 frame is due next week, I am going to build it and then decide what I will end up as far as wheels, in the mean time I have 3 sets of wheels now including the Carbon Reynolds DV3KVT Carbon wheels, 

Thanks for all the input gentlemen, this is a very good thread and it will benifit not only to myself but others looking to upgrade or change wheels.

Midwest Playa

Good Time Gang (GTG) Cycling Club member:thumbsup:


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

HED! I tried a number of wheels including all three that you're considering. For everyday riding the HED's won handily for me (on Scott Addict). They provide a more comfortable ride and corner better. I got 'em with a powertap rear and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

After analyzing my dilema regarding my wheelset, I came up with a great idea, I sent the wheels back to Industry Nine and they are going to replace and put brand new black rims on my existing wheels. 

$300.00 thats everything including labor and shipping. Its definitely alot cheaper than investing in a new set of wheels. I am due to get them back next week and I will post pics. 
To be continued>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

batman1425 said:


> I have the regular clincher version of the shimano wheels, the WH7850C24CL. They are hands down amazing. Shimano dura-ace hubs are top of the line, ultra smooth. The wide rim gives it a great ride, and they are known for their durability. Can't say enough good things about them.


I also have the 7850 regular clincher version, agree with batman's comments on ride quality and ultra smooth Dura Ace hubs. However, Clive is also right, a broken spoke ends the ride, you cannot do anything on the road to get the wheel true enough to ride home, even disconnecting the brake cable so calipers are wide open. Tire rubs inside of fork. Have now had this happen 3 times in past year, wheels are about 2 1/2 years old. Plus, replacement spokes are about $5 each, and rarely in stock at any of the high quality LBS's in my area. I weigh 180 pounds, have never been hard on wheels. The 7850's just don't have enough spokes.

So, love the ride, but these will no longer be my every day training wheels. Am ordering a set of Velocity A23's rims laced to Ultegra hubs, 32 spokes front and rear. Lots of positive reviews of ride quality of that rim, and I'm sold on going back "old school" on spoke type and spoke count for my every day wheels.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have not used the Mavic's mostly because I am a Cyldesdale and was steered away from them .I have 3 sets of HED's in the C2(Keremesse, Ardennes and Jet 6) I also have a set of Hand built DT Swilss 1.1 with competition spokes and 240s hubs. I love the C2 rim and how it feels on the road. I like them even better when they are fitted with Continental Attack/Force tires! The 21mm/24mm front rear setup feels amazing on these wheels. I will say that the DT Swiss are 24F/28R and are bomb proof with 23 or 25c tires on them. I have had a spoke begin to pull through on the HED Ardennes(Stallion). It was replaced under warranty but I have also heard this is not uncommon to see. I have been riding these wheels for a little les than 2 years and I ride the HED's significanly more than the DT's.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Midwest Playa said:


> After analyzing my dilema regarding my wheelset, I came up with a great idea, I sent the wheels back to Industry Nine and they are going to replace and put brand new black rims on my existing wheels.
> 
> $300.00 thats everything including labor and shipping. Its definitely alot cheaper than investing in a new set of wheels. I am due to get them back next week and I will post pics.
> To be continued>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Ok Gents heres my solution to my Dilema,

Industry Nine recived these wheels Thursday before last and I got them back this Thursday. 1 week turn around time Awesome customer service

No complains on the wheels they are super fast and for a wheel thats 18 spokes Front and 24 Spokes in the rear, they are very stiff and compliance at the same time. Industry Nine went w Steel Sapin black Spokes which made up for the fewer spokes. I love these wheels and I plan on keeping them for a very long time. The ceramic bearings are fast.

I think it goes well w my newly built SL3 Tarmac, I am going to do smething about that blue trim and I am done.

Midwest Playa 
Good Time Gang (GTG) Cycling Club Member


----------



## ksm279 (Dec 23, 2007)

Midwest, that wheelset is sweet! I like the red hubs.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Midwest Playa said:


> Ok Gents heres my solution to my Dilema,
> 
> Industry Nine recived these wheels Thursday before last and I got them back this Thursday. 1 week turn around time Awesome customer service
> 
> ...


Wheels look great on the bike because you have allot of red accents on the bike and pedals :thumbsup:


----------

